# Shamwow....does it really work on cars?



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

anybody ever dry their cars off with shamwow? I work at costco and we're selling them, and I wanna know if it's clear coat safe? Checked the box didn't say anything about it. I've seen the commercials and all but I wanna see if any of you guys use it on your cars and does it really work? I don't like spendin money on unsure things so let me know fellas....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I havnt tried them on a car yet bit I got my girl some for christmass and they fucking work! no shit. Her dog pissed on the carpet and I used one of those fuckers and it got up all the piss! no shit! what some done tell you....you need to have them damp allready for them to work


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

They are great for your house but didn't get good results on my car


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

in my opinion the best thing for drying the car is the absorber......it's like a rubber shammy use it when damp and it doesn't scratch your paint..........  


you can buy it at wal-mart or auto zone........for like $10


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 5 2009, 12:42 PM~13190773
> *in my opinion the best thing for drying the car is the absorber......it's like a rubber shammy use it when damp and it doesn't scratch your paint..........
> you can buy it at wal-mart or auto zone........for like $10
> *


x30000000
shamwow didnt work for shit drying my car. not like them absorbers those things are awesome we use to carry them at the napa i work at but they got discontinued. guess ill get them at walmart now.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I have had the same absorber for damn near ten years.. Real talk. I lost the case for it but when you wet it is still the best chammy I have ever used.. When it gets dirty throw it in the wash and its good as new.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2009, 08:47 AM~13190828
> *x30000000
> shamwow didnt work for shit drying my car. not like them absorbers those things are awesome we use to carry them at the napa i work at but they got discontinued. guess ill get them at walmart now.
> *


use the napa water sprite its bigger. trow in in the washer a few times to break it in smokes absorbers.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Mar 5 2009, 02:26 PM~13191873
> *use the napa water sprite its bigger. trow in in the washer a few times to break it in smokes absorbers.
> *


WORKING AT NAPA IVE TRIED EVERYTHING!!! THEY LIKE TO SPONSOR ME  
AND THE ABSORBER IN MY OPINION HAS BEEN THE BEST HANDS DOWN.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM~13192372
> *WORKING AT NAPA IVE TRIED EVERYTHING!!! THEY LIKE TO SPONSOR ME
> AND THE ABSORBER IN MY OPINION HAS BEEN THE BEST HANDS DOWN.
> *


break in a napa water sprite and u will never look back. the only thing i use my absorber for is wiping the top edge on side windows before tint install. I used to be an absorber guy in the 90s so I know where you comming from. pm me if you want a broken in w/s i have like 6 of umthat go in the wash after every use bcuz black car cant take chances.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Mar 5 2009, 12:31 PM~13191375
> *I have had the same absorber for damn near ten years.. Real talk. I lost the case for it but when you wet it is still the best chammy I have ever used.. When it gets dirty throw it in the wash and its good as new.
> *


X2 mine if frayed at every corner but still does a good job even after a few years.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the absorber as well. :biggrin: Or a real chamois.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 5 2009, 04:17 PM~13194118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

So the napa water sprite and the absorber are the best things to use for drying cars?.... That's the name of it...the absorber?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CALIFONIA SQUEEGEE

dry blade


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 5 2009, 06:17 PM~13194118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Mar 6 2009, 07:40 PM~13205519
> *So the napa water sprite and the absorber are the best things to use for drying cars?.... That's the name of it...the absorber?
> *


http://www.amazon.com/Absorber-27-Colors-M...y/dp/B0000AY69V


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i just bought the observer like the one ragtop ted posted at autozone for $10 dollars imma try it out tomorow see how it goes


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just squeegee that chit...no water spots! 

even does the windows good!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I use that California Water Blade first then use The Absorber to get around where the blade can't and It takes no time and comes out spotless.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Mar 7 2009, 03:51 AM~13207389
> *I use that California Water Blade first then use The Absorber to get around where the blade can't and It takes no time and comes out spotless.
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i use water blade on hood,trunk, roof,etc to knock the majority of the watter off, then come back with a damp [whatever i have at the time] I usually dont even squeegie it, just brush the water off so the chamoi doesnt get fill up so fast

my dad got some shamwows, ima try em out.

I just picked up the Mr Clean no spot deal tho for less than 15$, gonna try it out, anyone have any thoughts on that?
kinda gay loking but i dont know any other way to get a mineral filter on a hose for less than 15 bucks


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Mar 7 2009, 11:52 AM~13209778
> *Thanks fellas....
> *


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 5 2009, 10:08 AM~13188870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Mar 7 2009, 01:51 AM~13207389
> *I use that California Water Blade first then use The Absorber to get around where the blade can't and It takes no time and comes out spotless.
> *


 :thumbsup: same thing I do,

and for you shamwow users, that shits a rip off. its the same one they sell at walmart, even marked made in germany. I cant count how many companys ive seen selling these at car shows for ridiculous prices saying its there patent design, WALMART $1 A SHEET!!


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

shamwow mafia in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2009, 01:26 PM~13217013
> *shamwow mafia in the house. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 8 2009, 02:51 PM~13217150
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2009, 10:10 PM~13205730
> *CALIFONIA SQUEEGEE
> 
> dry blade
> ...



Whats that made of? I would think it would scratch the paint. hno: And by scratch i mean fine lines in the clear that you can see in certain light.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 8 2009, 04:27 PM~13218072
> *Whats that made of?  I would think it would scratch the paint.  hno:  And by scratch i mean fine lines in the clear that you can see in certain light.
> *


http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?id=1006&cid=100


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2009, 02:26 PM~13217013
> *shamwow mafia in the house. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 8 2009, 06:03 PM~13218281
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668?v=4588685&l=3774737


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2009, 08:02 PM~13219789
> *http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668?v=4588685&l=3774737
> *


Jesus i just about pissed my pants :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 9 2009, 04:24 PM~13226708
> *Jesus i just about pissed my pants :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2009, 08:02 PM~13219789
> *http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668?v=4588685&l=3774737
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2009, 11:10 PM~13205730
> *CALIFONIA SQUEEGEE
> 
> dry blade
> ...


ive got this ,but its hard to get all the water off in some areas with it


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 7 2009, 03:06 AM~13207033
> *i just bought the observer like the one ragtop ted posted at autozone for $10 dollars imma try it out tomorow see how it goes
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 5 2009, 08:08 AM~13188870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

absorber i just got doen using it now, had it like 5 years works best ill use noting else


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 4 2009, 01:46 PM~13483439
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64+Mar 7 2009, 03:51 AM~13207389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The water blade doesn't scratch paint, it's made of silicone, contaminents from not washing the car will scratch the paint though. I first started using these when i worked at a detail shop servicing high end cars like Bentley's, Ferrari's, Lamborghini's, Maserati's, etc.... all we were allowed to use was the water blade and microfiber towels = No scratching


----------

